# Breeder



## MrsRiddles (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi everyone
We are hoping to get a cockapoo in the next few months and think I may have found a breeder. However I really want to make sure the breeder is good and has happy healthy puppies. Does anyone have any experience with Handpost Farm in Essex?

Many thanks


----------

